# Stoff legt sich über ein Gesicht



## foe-rosebud (22. März 2005)

hallo zusammen, bin das erste mal hier  

brauch hilfe bei einen meiner projekte, 
ich möchte / muss über ein objekt bzw. über ein gesicht einen stof legen können. 
oder änlich ich möchte gerne einen effekt machen bei den sich ein gesicht durch einen elastischen stoff drückt. (wär besser) 

gibts da ein tutorial - leider hab ich gar keinen plan wie ich das machen könnte. 
wär super wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann.

gruß
rosebud


----------



## McAce (22. März 2005)

Hmm also es gibt da zwei Möglichkeiten die erste und aufwendigere wäre du zeichnest
alle Falten von Hand, konnte Stunden dauer ohne wirklich gutes Ergebnis, denn ich weiß
nicht wie gut du bist.

Die zweite so würde ich das Probieren, du nimmst dir ein Stück Klarsichtfolie und legst unter diesem ein Stück Stoff,
Ich denke mir das so die Klarsichtfolie um die Falten später besser sehen zu können
den Stoff damit man das Gesicht nicht sieht. Nun ziehst 
sie einem Opfer über das Gesicht und Fotografierst dieses, so hast du erstmal die
Ziehfalten.
Jetzt passt du nur noch die Falten deinem Bild in Photoshop an.
Gegenebenfalls noch den Stoff durch einen anderen Digital austauschen wobei
der Versetzenfilter wohl ziemlich hilfreich sein könnte.


----------



## foe-rosebud (23. März 2005)

hy, das is a echt "geile" idee. werd ich mal versuchen 
doch nun hab ich leider das problem - das gesicht bzw. der "Teufel" den ich durch den Stoff drücken möchte kann ich leider so als person nicht darstellen   
vieleicht weis ja irgendjemand eine möglichkeit - oder zumindest ein paar anhaltspunkte. 

ps. sorry für die späte antwort


----------



## McAce (23. März 2005)

Wie wäre es wenn du die Falten einfach digital auseinanderschneidest und per Frei Transformieren anpasst, so würde ich das zumindest probieren.
Das es auf anhieb zu 100% passt ist eh ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## foe-rosebud (24. März 2005)

hmmm  ok 
so denk ich auch das mann es machen könnte. 
wäre es einfacher wenn ich sagen wir anstatt stoff einfach gummi nehmen würde.
dann hät ich keine ziehfalten. allerdings muss ich dann wenn ich eine ebene hab mit "gummischicht" undeine andere mit "teufelkopf" die gimmiebene den kopf irgendwie via schatteneffekt anpassen können. hmmmm. - ich glaub ich test jetzt einfach mal alles druch. 
ps. wenn jemand so ein tutorial kennt oder zufällig gefunden hat - her damit


----------



## katha1001 (24. März 2005)

Hi rosebud,

 also bevor du stundenlang rumprobierst... schau mal hier: 

http://www.pixelplow.de/start/display.tutorial.php?tutnr=31454&id=A-2-P.c1104.cXa.c53.

 in dem Tutorial wird gezeigt, wie man eine Flagge baut. Das ist zwar nicht ganz das, was du suchst, aber hier wird sehr schön gezeigt wie Licht, Schatten und  Wölbungen in eine plane Fläche gebracht werden.

 hope it helps 

 LG, katha1001


----------



## German (24. März 2005)

Das hängt ja alles ziemlich stark von Deiner Vorlage ab, häng doch mal den "teufelkopf" an.

Ganz grob würd ich mal sagen, Du musst den Kopf erst mal von jeder Art Textur befreien, dass nur noch Lichter und Schatten übrig bleiben, z.B. Fell, Fältchen, Iris, Pupille. Soll halt ausschaun wie aus Ton modeliert. Sättigung verringern. Unter die Ebene mit dem Kopf legst Du eine mit 50%igem Grau. Dann wählst Du die Ebenentransparenz der Kopfebene, verkleinerst die Auswahl um einen geeigneten Wert (dieser hängt von Größe und Auflösung ab), weiche Auswahlkante (Wert hängt auch wieder von Größe und Auflösung ab), Auswahl umkehren, die beiden Ebenen verbinden und den radialen Weichzeichner strahlenförmig anwenden (für die Faltenübergänge zur ebenen Fläche).

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Feinstrumpfhose in einen Rahmen spannen, Gesicht reindrücken, fotografieren lassen und dann mit PS die Hörner rein malen ...


----------



## foe-rosebud (26. März 2005)

thx für eure antworten - werd mich jetzt mal die nächsten tage an die arbeit machen und dieses problem genauestens angehen. hoff ich schafs 

ich geb euch dan wieder die nötige backinfo


----------

